# Great Oak Farm, Oaks Lane, Bolton, Dec 2010



## Tomoco (Dec 6, 2010)

Great Oak Farm, Oaks Lane, Bolton, Dec 2010

I cant tell you much about this place other than it took some finding and I did not like the idea of crossing the rail way line, It’s a stone farmhouse with a derelict barn and outbuildings, situated on 11 acres of land the barn has suffered some fire damage as you can see from the pics






































































































































Thanks for looking… Hope you liked it...


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks a nice old house from the outside, I like that weather vane. Why did you not like crossing the railway?


----------



## Tomoco (Dec 7, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Looks a nice old house from the outside, I like that weather vane. Why did you not like crossing the railway?



sorry I meant to say i did not like the Idea of crossing in the car because of all the Ice


----------



## hnmisty (Dec 7, 2010)

I want to read the old copy of H&H 
Nice fireplace, looks like it was a nice house once.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice find matey. Love the bits and pieces of the fireplaces, stables, etc. Like this.

It's for sale btw, just found it on Trovit Homes.  

http://www.movewithus.co.uk//Property/Index/1025759/Great-Oaks-Farm-Oaks-Lane-Bolton-BL2

£325,000 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## nelly (Dec 8, 2010)

Crossing the railway is a bit like crossing the road, look left, look right, run like F**k!!!


----------



## muppet (Dec 8, 2010)

great find like the pics thanks


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like an interesting place.
Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## hollinsestate (Jan 5, 2011)

hnmisty said:


> I want to read the old copy of H&H
> Nice fireplace, looks like it was a nice house once.



snap, what I wouldn't give to have a read of those vintages!


----------



## Bracken (Jan 5, 2011)

hollinsestate said:


> snap, what I wouldn't give to have a read of those vintages!



Me too! 

Great photos. Looks a lovely old place.


----------

